# Magic Detail • £240,000 Ferrari Dino • Concours Event Winner!!



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Well folks, it has been a while since I last did a write up on here - I think it was the F40 thread I did in about March/April :doublesho time flies! not sure where the year is going, seem to constantly have a 6-8 week waiting list, working 6/7 days a week.

We have some interesting cars to work on in the not too distant future so for those who like to keep updated it's worth checking out my Facebook page as that's where most of my activity is held this days - that can be found here.

In the mean time, lets get cracking with this Ferrari Dino we worked on. This dates back to last year (we have a Rosso Red example to post up when we have more time, from this year). We were asked to prepare this car for 2 Ferrari Owners Club shows, the popular 'Northern Meet' where it won overall from a field of 30+ cars, and the prestigious 'National' meet where it won best in class and 3rd overall - this show has 200+ entries per year. :thumb:

Enough of the history of this car, which is regarded as one of the nicest examples in Europe. Lets get down to the nitty gritty of the detailing. No shots of the wash and decontamination stages were taken as this is a garage queen and thus was not exactly dirty - to the untrained eye you'd say it was in mint condition before I applied some magic :buffer:

However we captured a selection of before and after images following our Paint Correction process :thumb:









Some end results.. finished with 3 layers of Swissvax Best of Show.

















And with a trophy :argie:



We hope you enjoyed this short but sweet write up, and we promise of some more detailed ones later this year when we get time!!

Best wishes to all.

Matt.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

oh snap!!!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just did a little sex-wee


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Totally unacceptable before the watershed mate.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow that looks good, first time I've seen a dino in that colour and I think it looks much more modern than a red or yellow one


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm having a crisis.........


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

President Swirl said:


> Totally unacceptable before the watershed mate.


Sorry mate!! I knew I should have left this one until tonight @ 9pm! :lol:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Man alive !!! That's stunning:thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Is that a Nick Cartwright Dino ??


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

It is. Restored by him about 10 years ago I believe, for a significant sum!! He's a legend amongst the FOC and many of his cars have won awards over the years.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Magic Detail said:


> It is. Restored by him about 10 years ago I believe, for a significant sum!! He's a legend amongst the FOC and many of his cars have won awards over the years.


I've been to his house which doubles up as his showroom and bought a car of him :lol: , The stock he has makes your eyes water , The levels of his restorations and his passion for the Ferrari marque is worth 1000 tifosi


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

My all time favourite classic and in a beautifull and rare colour as well - absolutely stunning! 

That must have been a delight to detail! :buffer:

Thanks for posting! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Amazing Matt, what a beautiful car 😍


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh my word I just leaked..... :argie::argie:


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

Amazing Matt :thumb: absolutely stunning mate. What a beautiful car and yet another top job.

Regards, Craig.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a stunning car. Great work.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good stuff, one of the best colours for it


----------



## Hazza197 (Dec 14, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! Top work mate


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

wow :doublesho


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Blimey, what a stunner. Amazing work.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Fecking hell! :doublesho

'Tis a thing of amazing beauty :argie:


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Not bad Matt..LOL

Seriously...a fantastic job as usual...A job you can be very proud of
What pad/polish combo did you use?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice matt! Top work as always mate, truly stunning


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

Love the Dino. Tony Curtis clobber at the ready...give me this over a laptop on four wheels any day


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Simply amazing:thumb:


----------



## N3llyboy (May 15, 2014)

Odins Beard. What a thing of beauty.


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

I need a little lie down........simply stunning


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

O yes


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

robbo51 said:


> Not bad Matt..LOL
> 
> Seriously...a fantastic job as usual...A job you can be very proud of
> What pad/polish combo did you use?


Cheers Chris.

Rupes Zephir on the yellow pad, followed by Keramic Gloss on the white pad. The paint was quite hard, owed to being restored not long ago (relatively speaking). :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Lovely work and lovely car......

....think the owners valuation is somewhat off the scale, even though Dinos have appreciated a heck of a lot of the last few years.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

It's what it sold for this time last year mate!! Cars of this standard now would fetch ~£300,000 as of today. Classic Ferrari's have gone mental in the last 2yrs, they've really rocketed up - the F40 I posted a while back was sold for £565,000 - same car is worth 625k+ now just a few months later.


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

One I'll be able to get a car to shine like that


----------



## v12klr (Jun 29, 2014)

WOW looks stunning, love the colour


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Best looking car ever. Even nicer than an e type


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

That is an absolutely stunning piece of carhistory! Good job!


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

Magic Detail said:


> It's what it sold for this time last year mate!! Cars of this standard now would fetch ~£300,000 as of today. Classic Ferrari's have gone mental in the last 2yrs, they've really rocketed up - the F40 I posted a while back was sold for £565,000 - same car is worth 625k+ now just a few months later.


Just to digress, the reason for this is the rich are taking their money "off the grid", in other words, out of the banking system. It's going into art, classic cars such as this, diamonds, gold, rare coins and other collectibles. Prices for all are on the rise.


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

Alan W said:


> My all time favourite classic and in a beautifull and rare colour as well - absolutely stunning!
> 
> That must have been a delight to detail! :buffer:
> 
> ...


It's very modern looking, but rare on this car. I saw on YouTube a Lamborghini Countach LP400 in a similar colour, with dark red leather. Looked superb, but was surprisingly one of the original colour combos in the 70s it was offered in. They only made two or three in it.


----------

